# where to buy slides or drawers



## Jack142 (Apr 25, 2012)

Morning gang,

well I got a question, Yesterday a guy mentioned to me not to buy my slides and hinges from Home Depot. He said they were inferior quality ?
I can buy from Rockler, here in town instead. 
I can order online but I do want to see what I am buying so I am not wanting to do so. 
So, what is the opinion of buying from Home depot or Lowes thats the other big guy in town. 

Thank ya all


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

seems to me they are all pretty much the same.

where does this guy get his?


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I only buy from here:

Cabinet Hardware & Hinges - Woodworkers Supply | WWHardware

There's not much to see when it comes to slides. They are what they are.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jack; the least expensive slides are pretty much exactly as 'Cocheseuga' says, but if you want quality, full extension, or heavy duty, or specialty slides, go to brand name equipment.
Hinges, Opening Systems and Slides at Richelieu Hardware
Personally, I hate having to re-do stuff; I'm happy to pay a couple of bucks more for material that I know won't fail, and that the manufacturer fully supports. _I've had a couple of very nasty experiences with HD off-brand crap. Never again._


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Jack; the least expensive slides are pretty much exactly as 'Cocheseuga' says, but if you want quality, full extension, or heavy duty, or specialty slides, go to brand name equipment.


There's nothing low-quality or not heavy duty about the link I posted. The full extension, 100# slides are anything like you would get anywhere else for a lot more money.

Have you tried them? What's your experience with WW Hardware?


----------



## Jack142 (Apr 25, 2012)

I looked at ww hardware and saved it to my computer. I also looked at Richelieu and saved it too Later on when I have time I will get a better look


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Cocheseuga said:


> There's nothing low-quality or not heavy duty about the link I posted. The full extension, 100# slides are anything like you would get anywhere else for a lot more money.
> 
> Have you tried them? What's your experience with WW Hardware?


The way I read it, Dan was agreeing with your statement about the inexpensive slides, not criticising the ones you said you use.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> The way I read it, Dan was agreeing with your statement about the inexpensive slides, not criticising the ones you said you use.


I read it differently. Perhaps he can clarify.

I've only ordered from them once (because I still haven't used all of my order), but the price, quality and speed of delivery makes me want to go back.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cocheseuga said:


> There's nothing low-quality or not heavy duty about the link I posted. The full extension, 100# slides are anything like you would get anywhere else for a lot more money.
> 
> Have you tried them? What's your experience with WW Hardware?


Sorry for the misunderstanding, Cochesuega, I was referring back to the original post. I wasn't casting doubts on _your brand or supplier._ I was referring to some of the un-supported stuff being flogged. Once burned, twice shy as they say.
I don't think we have a WW Hardware outlet up here in Canada(?)...
In any case, my point still stands; buy from a supplier that will stand behind their product lines...100%...no wriggle room. That ain't HD!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

My local HD carries Liberty hardware which isn't real high end, more middle. I haven't had any issues with their hinges. I put in 15 drawers with slides from this eBay vendor 2 years ago with no issues. 
Full Extension Ball Bearing Drawer slides, Soft Close Slide items in Contempo Living Inc store on eBay!
Maybe if I were doing it on a commercial basis and had 100's to do my outlook/experience may be different.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just bought mines from Homedepot. The heavy duty(100lb) full extension ones. They look and feel pretty solid. 17 dollars a pair, I guess they should be? I'm even going to use them on my small silverware drawers. Probably an overkill, but I wanted all the same looking slides on this cabinet. And there were no smaller ones, made close to the same. 

I've used a set of these in my shop, for a drawer that use to be for my router bits, it's now a junk drawer.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cochesuega; I mentioned your name in regards to the "They are what they are." part of your comment. I'm guessing you didn't mean what I thought you meant it to mean(?)... 

_'I yam what I yam and that's all what I yam. I'm Popeye the sailor man._


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

online beats big box prices on cabinet hdwe I'm glad for the thread added the links here is mine
Kitchen Cabinet Hardware - Knobs & Pulls - Decorative Hardware


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, Cochesuega, I was referring back to the original post. I wasn't casting doubts on _your brand or supplier._ I was referring to some of the un-supported stuff being flogged. Once burned, twice shy as they say.
> I don't think we have a WW Hardware outlet up here in Canada(?)...
> In any case, my point still stands; buy from a supplier that will stand behind their product lines...100%...no wriggle room. That ain't HD!


Fair enough, sorry I took it the wrong way.

FWIW, Lowe's sells Richelieu, but I don't know if those are a lower quality version of theirs with their name on it like is done with some other products.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bill; _another_ one that we don't have up here! We give you Tim Horton's and what do we get in return? Bupkiss, that's what.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry these new trade rules seem to really make things difficult on you canucks


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Bill; _another_ one that we don't have up here! We give you Tim Horton's and what do we get in return? Bupkiss, that's what.


You want Tim Horton's back?:haha:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I personally would rather have Rocklers...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's hard to beat the price on eBay, you can get the high end ones for about 1/2 the going price if you buy them in the bulk way.

==


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's hard to beat the price on eBay, you can get the high end ones for about 1/2 the going price if you buy them in the bulk way.
> 
> ==


Then you have to do business with eBay and Paypal, and for some that's a no-go.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" that's a no-go "

Yep that's the best part of it, no driving around all that's needed is to walk to the front door and pick them up and pay for them with a click of the mouse..I can't think of a easy-er and safer way to buy them and get them...after all it's a new market place now days.. 


==




Cocheseuga said:


> Then you have to do business with eBay and Paypal, and for some that's a no-go.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " that's a no-go "
> 
> ...


I'd drive to California before I gave them any more of my money. Evil, evil people.

But as you say, I can do the same with a number of online companies. I'll stick with WWHardware, even if it's a few bucks more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Some like to put hands on them b/4 they buy them we have a guy in our town and I sure you have one in your town also, he has boxes,boxes and boxes of them for peanuts.

Merchandise – Bud’s Warehouse

==



Cocheseuga said:


> I'd drive to California before I gave them any more of my money. Evil, evil people.
> 
> But as you say, I can do the same with a number of online companies. I'll stick with WWHardware, even if it's a few bucks more.


----------



## Jack142 (Apr 25, 2012)

*buds warehouse*

I have been to Buds a few times for other projects. I dont remember seeing hinges and slides ?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

You might look at your design and see if UHMW Plastic strips will save you a bunch of money - if there is no cantilever involved and you're not needing a downhill return slope -plastic slides work really nicely. If you must use roller slides make certain to use them per manufacturer's printed instructions - ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING WEIGHT CAPACITY. And, one other thing: Proper installation is critical no matter what brand you choose.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Whatever you decide to buy, beware of chinese sliders.:fie:


----------

